# Small comp Harrisburg NC



## Bigun94 (Feb 19, 2019)

We did this one last year and it was a lot of fun.  Small comp near Charlotte.  This year is supposed to be more organized based on NC BBQ Association rules and judged by them.

If you're interested I think they have a few spots left.

https://www.facebook.com/BurgsBarBaBrew/


----------



## Bigun94 (Apr 2, 2019)

We did the comp again this year.  Had a blast.  We took 7th in judging (go figure not sure why), but we took 1st place in the People's Choice!

overload of photos available here:
https://www.facebook.com/kenner.kee/media_set?set=a.10215832150228409&type=3


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 2, 2019)

Big difference in the judging.  However the people have spoken and chosen you #1!  Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! It's always nice when folks appreciate your efforts.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

